# Help to identify a Longines watch



## Rolex116520

I have just registered and thank you all for allowing me to do so .
This is a watch I found amongst my late father's belongings and had never come across it till yesterday . He had several watches and most were easily identifiable , however I do not seem to find this exact model on the net .
So I ended up on the largest watch forum and hope to find someone that can tell me more about it .
It can not have been worn for over 10 years as my father passed away in 1991 . I do not recall him ever wearing this watch , but then again I had little contact with him the years before his death . 
It is a manual wind and it seems to keep near perfect time over the last 24H .
Very slim for a mechanical movement , gold colored case with a stamp in a rectangle just above one of the lugs . I would think it is gold plated and not solid . The case back has a the inscriptions " Longines " and " water resistant " a two line serial:15 and below 446089
The dial Longines and Longines crest , swiss made . 
I do not have the skill and proper tools to open the case back and I do not really want to disturb this smooth working movement .

So any input as to model , year , movement etc . Not very interested to find out value unless it wold be a matter of getting it insured . I highly doubt it is an expensive piece ( Longines are not known for that ) and given where it was stored by my father . 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Mike V

Give this site a try. Vintage Watches - Collect...Identify...Discuss


----------



## Rolex116520

Thank you very much . This was a great help . Somewhere I believe I have narrowed it down to : model 2090 or 2215 . Maybe the "15" on my case back would refer to 2215 ? 
Still I do not seem to find a lot on the net about Longines 2215 nor 2090 models . 

Manufacture year 1963 and 1964 respectively . That is always possible .. it would make them nearly as old as myself .


----------



## Eeeb

Mike V said:


> Give this site a try. Vintage Watches - Collect...Identify...Discuss


... or you could have tried the WUS Vintage forum.


----------



## kiwiwill

In regards to identifying your dad's Longines, you will get a great response from Raymond at: [email protected]

I had a similar situation and by quoting all relevant numbers etc. got a very quick comprehensive reply with much info.

All the best............ Will


----------



## sempervivens

kiwiwill said:


> In regards to identifying your dad's Longines, you will get a great response from Raymond at: [email protected]
> 
> I had a similar situation and by quoting all relevant numbers etc. got a very quick comprehensive reply with much info.
> 
> All the best............ Will


Since it has a serial number on the back case beginning with 15 million 4xx xxx you watch probably dates to 1970 (or 1969).

Do let us know if you receive information from the Longines archives.


----------

